# 1948 Bolens snow blower gears



## AGCB (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm wondering if there are any parts available for a Bolens model 1948 snow blower. Specifically the gear box gears 22 and 42 tooth.
Thanks
Aaron


----------



## thomas haskins (Aug 23, 2020)

Anybody know where I can buy a magneto for a Bolens G14 14hp tractor 1978-1980? Also a gas tank.
Engine type 1453-05
Tecumseh 014140-160016JB or 01-140-160016JB having trouble reading someone’s handwriting on this number.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Try samsbolens.com They specialize in old, obsolete, discontinued, and hard to find Bolens parts. I don't know if they deal with old Tecumseh engine parts??


----------



## thomas haskins (Aug 23, 2020)

thomas haskins said:


> Anybody know where I can buy a magneto for a Bolens G14 14hp tractor 1978-1980? Also a gas tank.
> Engine type 1453-05
> Tecumseh 014140-160016JB or 01-140-160016JB having trouble reading someone’s handwriting on this number.


OK I got the magneto thanks for your help folks. I got it running also. But I need a gas tank and a mower deck. The gas tank part number is 1721579. The mower deck model is 18423. Thank you.

lastly the lever that engages the drive belts is stuck. I can move it to the right but I can’t push it forward to engage. I have lubricated everything I can find. Any ideas?


----------



## thomas haskins (Aug 23, 2020)

BigT said:


> Try samsbolens.com They specialize in old, obsolete, discontinued, and hard to find Bolens parts. I don't know if they deal with old Tecumseh engine parts??


OK I got the magneto thanks for your help folks. I got it running also. But I need a gas tank and a mower deck. The gas tank part number is 1721579. The mower deck model is 18423. Thank you.

lastly the lever that engages the drive belts is stuck. I can move it to the right but I can’t push it forward to engage. I have lubricated everything I can find. Any ideas?


----------

